# [RPI3] Can't install software successfully from ports for RPI3



## valenciano8 (May 3, 2019)

Greetings everyone,

As I'm discovering FreeBSD, I wanted to give it a try on my Raspberry Pi 3.

Eveything works fine :


Xorg
MATE Desktop
Slim
sudo
clang
vim

But I wanted to install a web browser... and that is were it started to become a lot more difficult.


*Why is there no Firefox nor Firefox-ESR available with pkg for FreeBSD RPI3 ? Same goes for Chromium Browser*
*Why does port doesn't seem to work out of the box with the following commands :*

Consequently, I decided to compile from source with ports but after having installed it :



> portsnap fetch





> portsnap extract



And having moved to :



> /usr/ports/www/firefox





> /usr/ports/www/chromium



and typed in :



> make install clean



Nothing compiled successfully, it always ended with errors...

Best Regards


----------



## acheron (May 4, 2019)

Firefox is available on 13-current. There is a bug in 11.2 and 12.0 that prevents building it (it's fixed on 12-stable and -current). It's fixable on 12.0 but it's hackish.
I submitted a fix for chromium, but it depends on openjdk8 which currently fails to build because of a clang bug PR 236566.
What are your error messages, have you filed a pr for those?


----------



## r-b (May 23, 2019)

Hi valenciano8--

I'm trying to get Xorg running on 13-current and can't seem to get get "Xorg -configure" to build a starting xorg.conf configuration that works. Would you mind sharing your .conf file with us/me? I'm interested in running Xorg and the MATE Desktop, and also an xterm (stripped down desktop) for a friend that just had an old PC (Running FreeBSD-8) croak.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mfaridi (May 23, 2019)

Can you put error logs of installation in here?
Did you try to install them by pkg command?
In port tree, you can find many alternatives for Firefox and other browsers.
Many of them work well in FreeBSD.




__





						FreeBSD Ports Search
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## trev (May 24, 2019)

r-b said:


> I'm trying to get Xorg running on 13-current and can't seem to get get "Xorg -configure" to build a starting xorg.conf configuration that works. Would you mind sharing your .conf file with us/me?



For RPi3 xorg.conf, see: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi


----------

